# Guinea Pigs Chirping?



## fortheloveofdogs (Sep 3, 2014)

I have been adopting and caring for piggies for almost 10 years.

I have only heard chirping maybe 15 or 20 times

The 1st time I remember it so well it woke me up and I was convinced a bird had gotten in to the house. It was amazing to witness I had a growing herd of rescue girls and the they all stood perfectly still with heads raised listening to the chirping.

Then it stopped normal piggy activity resumed squeaking purring. 

It was only last week when one of my boys do it. 

Anyone else got a chirping story? 

Do you thing there is a trigger or it is just a random thing. Google seems to think its random I wonder if it is something seasonal. But I have no idea.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

We had a female guinea pig who made a whole rang of sounds. 
Whenever we went into the garden she made a lovely trilling sound. We would sit with her on our lap and she made a kind of purr. A different tone when she needed to wee. It was distinct enough to know to put her on a litter tray put it that way.
She was the only one we had that did though.


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Over the last 10 yrs I've had 15 piggies in total ( got 6 at the mo). In all that time I've only ever had one singing piggy. Midge - a very dominant sow who used to hang out of the hutch and sing often for up to 15 minutes at a time.


----------

